# Brew Bar Setup



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Morning everyone,

Since moving house and setting up my new coffee bar I've expanded across to the island 🌴 and call this my brew bar now much to the others half's amusement.

Currently have Aeropress, French Press & recently added the Fellow Stagg XF paired with my Acaia Pearl S scales.

Its been nice having friends over and being able to face them while making coffee when I can't be bothered to espresso drinks.


----------



## jmb1083 (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

That carafe looks very sexy. Anyone seen similar ones but sold separately? Was considering just buying a glass replacement for a french press but this one is way nicer.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Zeak said:


> That carafe looks very sexy. Anyone seen similar ones but sold separately? Was considering just buying a glass replacement for a french press but this one is way nicer.


 Thanks @Zeak Fellow make some amazing stuff - in fact there's nothing I don't like they make.

I'm sure there are other retailers however here's a link to Maxicoffee selling just this carafe. https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/fellow-stagg-double-wall-glass-carafe-slow-coffee-600ml-p-34787.html?lgw_code=11806-34787&gclid=CjwKCAjwtNf6BRAwEiwAkt6UQmkqZRZ0f8o6uKPQjKXQckY78i2cb93eXIRUDYy7J-uUeiOFxqpyixoC8qcQAvD_BwE


----------

